# Any one used a vet in the Amsterdam area



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

We will be returning to the UK from Amsterdam to Newcastle with our dog. And I was wondering if any could recommend a vet to use for the pre treatment before dog goes on board.


----------

